# Short Description of Social Media



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

So... since I’m known to have marketing expertise (a largely useless attribute), a General I was meeting with asked me about social media... “Well sir... LinkedIn is like going to an event at the Army Navy club where you interact with professionals and exchange mostly useful and interesting information, with occasional, manageable distractions. Facebook is like wandering around an old mall, sometimes bumping into old friends and family members. But you leave realizing a lot of time has passed and you usually didn’t find what you went there for...” And Twitter he asked? What about Twitter? I paused and said “Twitter is like watching a drive-by shooting occur in front of you and if you’re not careful you will be injured.” He thought about it for a few seconds, nodded and said “makes sense, thanks.”


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Pretty good summary.

I might add something about recipes, dogs, home movies, and bible verses to the Facebook part...

For LinkedIn, I would note the cliche "friend who suddenly updates their LinkedIn account and asks to have lunch."

For Twitter, you can just go f*&k yourself, dirtbag.


----------

